# Accident avec mon ecran 15" Powerbook :(



## Tatyanah (2 Février 2007)

Voilà j'ai fait une grosse bourde cette nuit vers 5h du mat, heure qui n'arrange pas les neurones. Après avoir éteint mon portable j'ai rabattu l'écran et malheureuselement il yavait ma clé usb au niveau de l'interruptueur... donc l'écran a subi un (petit..) choc et en le ralluman tjai vu quil y avit une tache noire (de 4cm de long environ) et des lignes de toutes les couleurs dont une qui fait tout l'écran. ARRRRRRg!! ça fait 2 ans que je l'ai mais bon...
Etant donné que c'est un accident de ma faute, je pense que je n'aiaucunechance de beneficier d'un prix nayant pas la garantie apple.
Savez vous comment ça se passe, si je dois appeler le SAV (je ne trouve pas le numero :/) et demander un devis, et combein ça coute en general?....

:'( :'(
Merci...


----------



## pacis (2 Février 2007)

cher , entre 500 et 800 la réparation


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2007)

Il faut que tu t'adresses à un centre de maintenance Apple.

Je crains que ce ne soit pas moins cher qu'un changement de carte mère, soit entre 500 et 800 euros selon les machines ...


----------



## Tatyanah (2 Février 2007)

arrrg... c'est super cher!!! en plus je suis a decouvert depuis 2 mois :/
(je suis étudiante...)
Tant pis je  crois que je vais devoir me passer dun écran normal...
je men veux trop...
est-ce que le secrans brillants comme sur les nouveaux mac book sont plus solide au niveau des chocs?..


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2007)

Il n'y a pas de raison. Tu devrais acheter un de ces PC fait pour l'armée de terre


----------



## MamaCass (2 Février 2007)

Salut,

Sinon tu peux, &#224; domicile, t'acheter un &#233;cran plat (c'est pas trop cher) et le brancher &#224; ton powerbook.

Entre 500 et 800 euros la r&#233;paration, autant acheter un macbook, non ?


----------



## minicos (2 Février 2007)

Il y a une annonce dans les PA de macgé :
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/5934/cat/3

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce plan, mais 400 euros posé, garantie 6mois c'est un prix correct.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2007)

minicos a dit:


> Il y a une annonce dans les PA de macgé :
> http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/5934/cat/3
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce plan, mais 400 euros posé, garantie 6mois c'est un prix correct.



Prix intéressant mais attention les écrans d'AluBook ne sont pas tous les mêmes et pas forcément compatibles ...


----------



## laurentvisual (2 Février 2007)

Je compatis à ce qui t'arrive. Chaque fois qu'un mac m'est mort dans les mains, c'est quand j'avais le moins d'argent pour le remplacer 

Cela dit, sans vouloir tirer sur l'ambulance, si tu te decides a le vendre, cela peut m'interesser car le mien a besoin d'une carte mere (il a pris une douche pendant que j'etais en vacances, je te raconte pas le retour...). Bref, si tu decides de changer de machine et te separer de ton powerbook dans l'état, ça peut m'interesser.

bonne chance


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2007)

Ca te laisse un peu de choix Tatyanah.

C'est sur que la meilleure solution aurait été de revendre les pièces détachés (souvent demandées) et de prendre une nouvelle machine, mais si tu ne peux pas investir.

Il faut voir les offres qu'on te fait et surtout précise bien le modèle de ton AluBook pour être sur d'avoir l'écran correspondant.

Pour les écrans à tâche blanche ça peut-être assez dérangeant ... mais c'est une solution à coût moindre. Sinon 400 euros posé c'est très correct par rapport à ce que tu payerais ici à Lyon.

Faut voir si minicos est loin de chez toi, pour lui amener en main propre la machine. Tu es dans quel région ?


----------



## minicos (3 Février 2007)

minicos ??? mais je n'ai rien moi  

J'ai juste mis le lien vers l'annonce sur macGé, qui est d'ailleurs celle de foliestar qui est intervenu lui-même par la suite


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2007)

minicos a dit:


> minicos ??? mais je n'ai rien moi
> 
> J'ai juste mis le lien vers l'annonce sur macGé, qui est d'ailleurs celle de foliestar qui est intervenu lui-même par la suite



désolé :rose:


----------



## Tatyanah (12 Février 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses!!

Foliestar: puis je avoir une photo de l'écran allumé pour voir les taches blanches??
quitte à avoir un nouvel écran autant en avoir un qui soit a peu près nickel mais bon...!

Je m'en veux trop, c'était un accident mais bon, au début ça allait mais là, CA EMPIRE, le caca de pixels agrandit!!!! il prend de plus en plus d'ampleur, :'(
Donc je me vois déjà dans 2 semaines avec la moitié de l'écran pété de pixels morts, là je devrai vraiment m'en séparer, et moi qui bosse le 3/4 de mon temps avec l'ordi ( je travaille l'image & internet addict) je vais être déséspérée!! (le mot n'est pas faible!!)

j'ai payé environ 2400euros mon powerbook en juillet 2005... ca fait même pas 2ans!!!!!
ET je suis étudiante et decouvert depuis 2 ans....
qu efaire? racheter un écran neuf pour mon PB ou bien un écran à part? ou bien un d'occaz?


----------



## Tatyanah (12 Février 2007)

voilà:






" 









"


----------



## Lamar (12 Février 2007)

Salut,

je pense qu'il va falloir songer &#224; un achat : si tu veux te d&#233;placer avec ton pb il te faut acheter un &#233;cran d'occaz (400 euros est un prix correct, mais il y a peut-&#234;tre moyen d'avoir moins cher, j'ai fait chang&#233; l'&#233;cran de mon iBook 12" chez un revendeur &#224; Tours pour 250 euros), sinon tu peux acheter un &#233;cran plat 15", ce n'est plus tr&#232;s cher et enfin tu peux essayer de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un vieil &#233;cran (crt je crois ?) pour rien (ou presque) qui suffira &#224; te d&#233;panner. &#199;a fera t&#226;che avec ton pb, mais ce ne sera pas cher.
Bon courage.


----------



## Tatyanah (12 Février 2007)

merci! je pense qu eje vais acheter un &#233;cran powerbook... parce que je le d&#233;place assez souvent (en plus jai limpression que le d&#233;placer empire ma "tache" de pixels)
Il faut que l'&#233;cran soit de la m&#234;me g&#233;n&#233;ration que l'ordi? (g4, powerbook et pas titanium etc..? ou bien il suffit que ce soit la m&#234;me taille??)
snif je l'aimais... (qui a dit mat&#233;rialiste?)


au fait: comme lapparition des pixels d&#233;pend pour certains de l'inclinaison de l'&#233;cran (parfois j'ai des lignes qui idsparraissent... puis r&#233;apparaissent si je bouge l'ordi ou rabat l'&#233;cran) c'est que le probl&#232;me est en surface? donc ya peut &#234;tre un truc &#224; faire au moins pour que &#231;a n'empire pas? (arreter de rabattre l'&#233;cran d&#233;j&#224; ou bien... je sais pas! mettre une sorte de "pansement" qu iarr&#234;terait l'&#233;pid&#233;mie... dis donc je suis super po&#233;tique quan dje parle de mon ordi)


----------



## Lamar (12 Février 2007)

En fait il me semble que les cristaux liquides se d&#233;placent entre deux couches de "verre", ce qui fait que lorsque tu modifies l'angle d'ouverture de ton &#233;cran tu modifies la pression qui s'exerce sur les cristaux liquides ce qui donne l'impression que la tache change (non seulement techniquement mon explication ne vaut pas une cacahou&#234;te, mais en plus je ne suis m&#234;me pas s&#251;r d'&#234;tre clair !). L'&#233;cran cass&#233; de mon iBook me laissait voir la moiti&#233; de mon bureau quand j'exer&#231;ais une l&#233;g&#232;re torsion dans le haut de l'&#233;cran !


----------



## duracel (13 Février 2007)

Tu peux aussi te renseigner auprès de ton assurance habitation. Avec un peu de chance, elle prend en compte ce genre de dommage.
L'assurance, c'est un truc auquel on oublie souvent de penser.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Février 2007)

Salut,

Sinon tu peux trouver des &#233;crans neufs ici :

http://www.ifixit.com/cart/catalog/category_10_Displays_page_1.html


----------



## Tatyanah (15 Février 2007)

Merci pour le lien, mai sje crois que je vais le faire réparer chez un revendeur apple car ça me semble un peu fragile et je risque de beuter me connaissant 
Si quelqu'un connaît un endroit sur DIJON ou LYON où c'est pas trop tro ptrop cher... (jen ai appelé qu'un et il ma dit de 400 à 600euros..urgg)


----------



## Tatyanah (19 Juillet 2007)

après une dégradation importante de l'écran (la taille des pixels morts des capture d'écran de fevrier s'est agrandie jusqu'à la moitié de l'écran..)
je me suis décidée à remplacer mon écran, esperons que je fais bien et que mon ordi ne me lachera pas trop vite...
J'en ai eu pour 425 euros sur ebay, je vous dirai si l'experience a été bonne! (je l'espère hum!


----------



## MamaCass (23 Juillet 2007)

Allez courage  et tiens nous au courant


----------

